# Well I Didn't Think It Would Make $$



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

My wife and Son started this business seems to be doing fine. They are Traveling, Summer busiest time but getting plenty of Orders to keep busy this Winter.

http://www.hillbillyartsandcrafts.com/

big rockpile


----------



## gweny (Feb 10, 2014)

Woohoo! Glad to hear its paying off what with all the surrounding drama! Did he get his head outta his...? I'd love to see some pics of those quilts mentioned?


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

gweny said:


> Woohoo! Glad to hear its paying off what with all the surrounding drama! Did he get his head outta his...? I'd love to see some pics of those quilts mentioned?


 Lets say DS had to do some thinking.

I checked the Site and Quilts are on there. Wife can make whatever you want.

big rockpile


----------

